# PS4 Disappointment



## D'wards (May 11, 2015)

My ps3 packed up around September last year so I bought a ps4 as a replacement. I have been pretty underwhelmed with the games so far - the best ones being the ps3 ports anyway (Tlou, gtav, TR).

I wish I'd just bought another ps3, especially as I was starting to play Red Dead Redemption through again, and loving it when the ylod happened.

The only must have game I can see coming up is No Man's Sky.

Now Sainsburys have a ps3 for £99 and I'm sorely tempted - still never finished uncharted 2 and 3 or Need for Speed- for a casual gamer like me there's more than enough on ps3 to keep me going.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## adidaswoody (May 11, 2015)

You can get second hand ps3's a lot cheaper from local buy and sell pages on facebook! But i agree, i havent got rid of 3d gen console as the fourth gen consoles arent putting out games that are hitting my heart!
Plus i want, no, need the option to play ffX anytime i feel like!
Same as second gen, i had to keep ps2 so i can play KH1 and 2 when i need my fix 

Edit... Also some computer repair shops repair ps3s for twenty pound. The one by me does  might save you a few bob


----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2015)

It takes a while to build a decent library of quality games.  I really enjoyed Infamous: Second Son.  A couple of hours in the gfx kick in and they're spectacular.

Batman's out soon, too.


----------



## adidaswoody (May 11, 2015)

Batmans out for both next gens though yeah? Struggling to see why if im keeping ps3 i shouldve bought a ps4 over an xbox one?


----------



## fen_boy (May 11, 2015)

Bloodborne


----------



## adidaswoody (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for restoring my faith ^.^


----------



## ffsear (May 12, 2015)

D'wards said:


> My ps3 packed up around September last year so I bought a ps4 as a replacement. I have been pretty underwhelmed with the games so far - the best ones being the ps3 ports anyway (Tlou, gtav, TR).
> 
> I wish I'd just bought another ps3, especially as I was starting to play Red Dead Redemption through again, and loving it when the ylod happened.
> 
> ...




Decent games i've on played PS4 so far..

Alien Isolation
War Thunder
Battlefield Hardline
Assassins Creed



Eldar Scrolls online is released on 9th June.

Star Wars Battlefront coming out later this yer


----------



## D'wards (May 12, 2015)

Just started on Assassin's Creed 4 last night, loving it, but i'm sure its not much different than on ps3.

I liked Alien too, but again, not so much different.

One feature I do like is Twitch - I have a mate who likes to watch (oo err), so stream my game and he has a look.

In the Tesco 2 for £70 pre order i have got coming; Dead Island 2 (put back until next year), Batman, Star Wars and Skyrim.

If i can get a cheap ps3 as adidaswoody suggested I think i will - I only had 70 hours on Skyrim - piddling amount really.

If they ported them onto ps4 i'd be happy with that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 12, 2015)

Still loving my PS3. Destiny plays and looks great on it. There hasn't been a system seller for me yet. Probably be No Man's Sky or Destiny 2.

I've got a Wii U too, the amount of amazing games on that system is ridiculous. Blows PS4 and X1 out of the water.


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2015)

Infamous second son was very good.... Im really into hardline too

But i've got need for speed and killzone and just can't get into them.

I've got another racing one which is good but I've forgotten what its called.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2015)

Sorry to advertise Tesco, but this is pretty sweet deal

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/pre...th-code-stack-with-boost-order-monday-2206502

I pre-ordered Batman, Witcher 3, Star Wars and Until Dawn - £35 each.


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2015)

Im tempted, battlefield would be a definite, but I don't know what I'd get as t'other.


----------



## Fried_chicken (May 14, 2015)

As you've already bought it, can't really help you there mate.
But I can recommend some really good games. 
Dying light is only exclusive to next gen consoles and tbh it's by far one of the best games I've ever played


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

Uncharted 1-3 is coming as a remaster.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Uncharted 1-3 is coming as a remaster.


I'm well up for this - only played part 1 on ps3

Been well into Ac Black Flag recently - although not a ps4 exclusive an all.


----------



## 8den (Jun 5, 2015)

I sold my Xbox for a ps3 purely for the last of us

I have fallout nv, arkham city, far cry 3, xcom and dark souls 2 all sitting on the shelf. Weather is too good for gaming


----------



## 8den (Jun 5, 2015)

I have no intention of buying a nextgen console till fallout 4 comes out, plus the backward compatibility issues are shit


----------



## moon (Feb 4, 2016)

I need more good games for mine.. I've been trying a few non-RPG games but realised that I am basically only interested in playing (well crafted) RPGs, of which only about 2 come out per year.
I am not disappointed with the PS4 though at all!! Just the number of new games being released for it...


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm still using my PS3 as there is nothing on the current gen consoles that’s really making me want to justify paying for a new console, especially when I have quite a high end pc.

I'm slowly getting through Yakuza 5 which is fantastic but you can only get it from the PSN store. It was translated from Japanese to English last December.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2016)

Metal Gear Solid, Bloodborne, Fallout, The Witcher. Lots of good games on the ps4.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Metal Gear Solid, Bloodborne, Fallout, The Witcher. Lots of good games on the ps4.



Yes. It's funny in that there hasn't been a game that has instantly jumped out in a 'this is a massive leap forward' way, but since I've had the PS4 I've put huge amounts of time into games - Bloodborne, Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 especially.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been really enjoying Fallout 4 and the Witcher 3. 

Lots of hours of gaming between them!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 5, 2016)

moon said:


> I need more good games for mine.. I've been trying a few non-RPG games but realised that I am basically only interested in playing (well crafted) RPGs, of which only about 2 come out per year.
> I am not disappointed with the PS4 though at all!! Just the number of new games being released for it...



Get a 3DS. A RIDICULOUS amount of rpg's already out, and coming this year.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Get a 3DS. A RIDICULOUS amount of rpg's already out, and coming this year.


Isn't a 3DS one of those little handheld things?  

Can it run The Witcher 3?


----------



## moon (Feb 5, 2016)

I had a 3DS once and Addy supplied me with loads of games.. but I never really got into it, then it was stolen.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 5, 2016)

Epona said:


> Isn't a 3DS one of those little handheld things?
> 
> Can it run The Witcher 3?



I hear the PS4 and Xbox One barely do.

/pcmasterrace


----------



## moon (Feb 5, 2016)

I still haven't played The Last Of Us yet, I do want to play it but have special memories of watching Radbrad play it on youtube.. Its weird but I don't want to spoil those memories as it sort of introduced me to immersive storytelling in gaming.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I hear the PS4 and Xbox One barely do.
> 
> /pcmasterrace



It's not me you need to be sticking your tongue out at, my last console was the Atari 2600. 

(To everyone else on the thread: sorry, but he^^^ started it!!! Hang around, if you're lucky we might whip out our PC spec and compare them  )


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 5, 2016)

Thread is now on max settings


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 5, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Get a 3DS. A RIDICULOUS amount of rpg's already out, and coming this year.



I'm currently playing bravely default and loving it. So JRPG it hurts (in a good way)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes. It's funny in that there hasn't been a game that has instantly jumped out in a 'this is a massive leap forward' way, but since I've had the PS4 I've put huge amounts of time into games - Bloodborne, Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 especially.



People say that with every generation than look back during the next and can point ones that did it for the last generation...


----------



## tiki (Feb 7, 2016)

Dark Souls 3 is coming. I can barely contain myself.


----------

